# SX MOTOR CONTROLLER GE #IC3645SH7R354D2 ideal for Neighborhood Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $550.00*
End Date: Sunday Feb-10-2013 4:47:05 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $550.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

